# Back Protection??



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with back/spine protection? I was looking at this one http://www.burton.com/mens-helmets-...-impact-back-protector/229742,default,pd.html, but didn't have the best experience with their shorts and ordered skeletools. I've been upping my jibbing, and want to at least lower the chance of a broken back, especially because i've already seen 3 this season. If you wouldn't recommend these anything worth getting?



Thanks


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm using this body armor:
Fox Titan Sport Jacket - In Stock, Free Shipping
and this ass protection:
Dainese - ACTION SHORT PROTECTION - Multisport Winter - America - Inglese
I can vouch for both of them.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

scott usa makes some very good back protection


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I've taken a look at both of the products you guys suggested and my response is as follows


Dianese- I already have the skeletools which serve my purpose just fine

Fox- I was looking for just a spine protector as opposed to the full torso jacket

Scott USA- i looked at their site and the back protector looks like it could do the job quite well.

For anyone else with an opinion i'd like to clarify I'm looking for something thats hopefully going to lessen the chance of braking my back if I slam it off a rail(probably a hard shell type), as opposed a soft material made to stop bruising like the high density foam some products are made of.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Spine VPD Vest - POC Sports

The end.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Urg double post sry ...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have worn these
http://images.motorcycle-superstore...tars_Bionic_2_Protection_Jacket_Black_Red.jpg

http://www.motorcycletoystore.com/sport/images/uploads/icon-vest.gif


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Alright guys, after looking at the stores around where I live I'm gonna go with the POC one, because it looks like what I want and its available for me to pick up before I head out for a three day trip this weekend

Thanks


----------

